
Ask HN: How to get started with PCB design? - austinz
I&#x27;d like to try out printed circuit board design, with the eventual aim of creating layouts for relatively simple microcontroller and FPGA-based projects (i.e. mostly digital, few RF or other high-frequency considerations).<p>However, I&#x27;m sort of at a loss as to where to start learning. I know in principle the idea is to draw traces in a CAD program to replicate a schematic. There is a lot more than that, though - ways to lay out traces to avoid interference, ensure that power traces are thick enough to meet the needs of their components, etc.<p>Are there any good textbooks on the topic, or websites, online resources, etc? Also, what CAD software and board making services have people used that would be appropriate for a hobbyist?
======
HeyLaughingBoy
I assume that you do not have a background in EE?

If so, then start simple: low/medium speed (below 20MHz or so)digital layout
doesn't really need much in the way of skill. Find a simple project you want
to do, e.g., an Arduino shield, get a free/hobbyist copy of Eagle CAD
([http://www.cadsoftusa.com/download-
eagle/freeware/?language=...](http://www.cadsoftusa.com/download-
eagle/freeware/?language=en)) and play with it.

There are books that deal with this, but they are written at a professional
level for people who do it every day. You just need a few rules to thumb to
start. Adafruit has a bunch of tutorials. Really old, but it's a start:
[http://www.ladyada.net/library/pcb/tutorials.html](http://www.ladyada.net/library/pcb/tutorials.html)

I find that a quick trip "through the stack" is often a good way to learn. So
find a simple circuit, like an LED chaser, design a PC board for it and have
it made by someone like OshPark (super cheap, high quality boards. I recommend
them) and then assemble it. That will give you enough practice to know if you
like doing the process and you have a cool toy at the end.

------
nemik
I'd recommend starting out with Eagle, just use their free version in the
beginning, it's more than enough. The best tutorial that helped me most when I
was in your same spot is: [http://aaroneiche.com/2010/06/24/a-beginners-guide-
to-making...](http://aaroneiche.com/2010/06/24/a-beginners-guide-to-making-an-
arduino-shield-pcb/) It's a little older but applies just the same to the
newer versions of Eagle (7 is the latest).

I'd encourage you to start with a simpler circuit for the first time. Then
later it won't be too hard to expand on it and adjust trace widths for
higher/lower current, and ground planes (or lack of them under RF). Good luck!

And unless you really want to learn how to etch your own boards with
chemicals, just use OSHPark and have them send you really nice ones for cheap.

------
tlb
For microcontroller projects, you can go pretty far by taking example projects
and modifying them. For low-medium speed, low-medium power, low-medium voltage
projects, if you follow the guidance in the chip manufacturer's data sheet,
it'll work well enough for personal use.

Upverter (YC-funded) is a great web-based PCB design tool. There's a free
version, and a convenient way of ordering PCBs. They have a large community
providing open-source examples you can start from.

~~~
davismwfl
Thanks for pointing out upverter, I have been looking recently for
something/someone more fully integrated as they appear to be from design to
prototype to manufacturing. I hadn't found them yet, so much appreciated.

------
anonymous2013
I just need to put in a word for Kicad [http://www.kicad-
pcb.org](http://www.kicad-pcb.org) . Unlike the software mentioned here, it's
a FOSS project so it has no artificial limitations in its low-cost/free
version, and it's being continuously improved on all platforms it runs on
(Windows/Linux/Mac). The output (Gerber files) from Kicad is often directly
accepted by inexpensive PCB fabrication shops.

